# Local Froggers? Orlando



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

Are there any Fellow Froggers in Orlando Florida? 

I would like to make a few contacts in case of any emergencies...ie. fruit fly cultures etc...

Thanks!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm a little south, but I'm always willing to help if I can.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds Good , Im located just between Orlando and Daytona beach. Fruit flys will be very new to me , so I like the idea of having a back up handy.

Dan


----------

